# Hello, I'm an addict....



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

well, im sure bob told you about he bonefish rule. First time out is a tease. They some how know when a first timer is on the bow and they wont eat. Im sure you'll get em next time. glad you had your knees shake all day. biscayne bay bones are back and bigger than ever!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

oh well :-/ got some nice picture though  you'll get em next time


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I though I saw a scratch on the bottom of my boat :-?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Its usually true what they say about first timers.
I bombed my first time chasing them, caught one the second time. lol

Soon enough!

And as Alex said, the bay bones have shown up!!!


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Jose_Arias (Mar 14, 2009)

It happens....I had to pay my dues as well, and didn't get any bones for the first few trips I went chasing them in the bay, but thats how my addiction began .... glad to hear the bay bones are showing up... nice report . cool video


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Good stuff and pics/vids


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fortunately, getting out there to "get" the fix is most of the fun.  



> First time out is a tease. They some how know when a first timer is on the bow and they wont eat.


I'm not so sure they only discriminate first timers.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, no worries. You'll get one. I got skunked the first three times I tried to get one on fly. :-[


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am not sure about all that first timer stuff.... The first time I went, three of them took off with my fly like I had never tied it on and I pulled the hook on one other one. Sorry bout your luck out-cast. Those feeesh sure do move fast dont they...Better luck next time.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

It is easy to be an addict. Nice shots. Looks like oyu had fun.


----------

